# Do you disbud market meat goats



## sabine (Jul 3, 2009)

Just wondering if its ok to disbud goats that you know are going for meat? Does it make a difference to anyone buying for religious purposes as well?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i disbud because fair wethers are required to be.. and if they are just terminals, stock buyers don't want to pay for the added weight of horns.. plus the animals could hurt themselves or the others, making it a liability for them to have horns


just my :2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As for a difference to anyone buying for religious purposes...that is a great question....maybe ask the ethnic group.... that will buy from you.... in the future... and see what they desire... :wink: 

I don't disbud personally... but if that is what you want to do...it is perfectly OK and nothing wrong with it....... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

4-H goat = yes.

all of the others...I dont personally, but it'd be a great thing to ask an ethnic group who eat goat, the people who buy mine dont care if they have horns or not.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

see i take my excess kids to the local stockman richard. he wont pay as much if they have horns.. so it's worth it for me to disbud everything i can except the show boers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We only do it for FFA.

Your ethnic buyers prefer intact males & that includes horns. :wink:


----------

